

Why Apple Sucks - etherael
http://skepticalphoenix.blogspot.com/2009/03/why-apple-sucks.html

======
dasil003
The hardware pricing structure is true enough, but the whole anti-hipster
sentiment has been done ad nauseam. Just because Apple has good marketing and
is fashionable does not mean their stuff is junk.

I bought a MBP because it hits a real sweet spot in terms of UNIX, consumer
apps, and hardware support. I've used both Windows and Linux heavily at
different times in the past, and frankly, the headaches haven't been worth it.
I do hold out hopes that Linux will become compelling enough for me to switch
back, but for now it will stay on my servers.

~~~
etherael
Your response showed me I'd managed to be insufficiently clear in actually
spelling out my argument. I apologise for that and thanks for the feedback.
I've included a follow up post on the subject going into more detail as to why
I think it's specifically necessary to address the Apple philosophy rather
than just the results of the pursuit of that philosophy at
[http://skepticalphoenix.blogspot.com/2009/03/why-apple-
sucks...](http://skepticalphoenix.blogspot.com/2009/03/why-apple-sucks-
pt-2.html)

------
allenbrunson
If this is the best that Apple criticism gets, then I'm all the more convinced
that being a Mac user is the right thing. Heh!

I can't recall an anti-Apple rant with any substance to it since that
diveintomark guy switched to linux.

